# Question about the forum software



## Alolan_Apples

If vBulletin ever closes down, temporarily or permanent, will this site cease to exist? I?m only worried because the software developer is headquartered in a site a major earthquake (also known as The Big One) has a potential to hit, and I don?t want this big earthquake having a negative impact on this site.


----------



## Antonio

Most likely, no. I'm pretty sure this site is self hosted rather than umm on their personal cloud.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Antonio said:


> Most likely, no. I'm pretty sure this site is self hosted rather than umm on their personal cloud.



Actually this forum is powered by vBulletin. The question is, if anything happens to whoever owns vBulletin, will anything happen to TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

xSuperMario64x said:


> Actually this forum is powered by vBulletin. The question is, if anything happens to whoever owns vBulletin, will anything happen to TBT.



Or you can say this. Will TBT survive *The Big One*?


----------



## Antonio

xSuperMario64x said:


> Actually this forum is powered by vBulletin. The question is, if anything happens to whoever owns vBulletin, will anything happen to TBT.



There is software that can convert one forums database to another forum database.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

An earthquake isn't going to kill off forum software. Even if vBulletin does close down, all that will happen is there will be no more updates available, which would only be security fixes by now since vBulletin 4 (what TBT uses) has been replaced by 5 for quite some time now. Even though it would be some hassle and issues could arrive, converting the database and all to work with other forum software is possible.


----------



## Justin

No, we host the software ourselves with a license. The question is similar to asking whether your Chevrolet car will cease to exist if Chevrolet stops making vehicles.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

So the site will survive even if the Big One strikes California (where the internet companies are headquartered in). But I don’t know if Facebook or Google will be accessible if anything happens to the Bay Area. But at least my fears have been washed away.


----------



## Justin

Well, let's just say that if the Big One hits the west coast anytime soon, I'll be concerned about a few more things than this website. Namely, my life!


----------



## funwunked

Justin said:


> Well, let's just say that if the Big One hits the west coast anytime soon, I'll be concerned about a few more things than this website. Namely, my life!



LOL! I love that the Admins have a sense of humor here. I’m always much happier to be policed by someone with charisma than a cold, robotic mod. Just discovered this forum after years of playing AC, but I hope it’s around for many more years to come!

How long has this site been around? Have the current Admins ever gotten a break? Thank you for all the hard work that makes something like this even possible!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Justin said:


> No, we host the software ourselves with a license. The question is similar to asking whether your Chevrolet car will cease to exist if Chevrolet stops making vehicles.



I was just asking I didn't kno sorry T__T 

But seriously ya killing me justin


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Justin said:


> Well, let's just say that if the Big One hits the west coast anytime soon, I'll be concerned about a few more things than this website. Namely, my life!



So the Big One will have a negative impact on this site, whether or not the site is affected.


----------

